# Critique warmblood pretty please :)



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

He is a 10yo warmblood gelding. He is the dopiest boy ever and has the sweetest temperament. He's a tiny bit spooky on trail rides, but he wasn't mean for trails and thats fair enough. He does dressage, but he also shows potential at jumping.
I know his sire went to the Olympics for dressage but I forget his name. I don't know much about his Mum other than she was imported. He is registered with EFA and some warmblood society. 
*BTW, these are not confirmation shots. Just some pictures I took, and these are the probably the easiest to critique confirmation wise.*
So on with the pictures...


Now some in action ones 


I will add more later.
Critique harshly, it won't hurt my feelings. I need to know.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

OH WOW, those turned out huge.
*Click on them and you will see a smaller image where you can see the whole horse.*


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Haha yeah it was hard to see him properly with massive photos!! But I really like him 
Would be great if you could find out his sire's name, I have a fettish with knowing bloodlines haha! Also would really like to see him moving  

He's maybe a tad downhill but it could be the angle of the photos, and he's a little too steep in the shoulder, but no huge conformation flaws jump out at me. He's nice. Send him to SA for me, I could have some fun on him!!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Oh and also, what do you plan on using him for?


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

SA a bit too far for me, Kayty. You come to the coast of NSW and see him 
At the moment, I ride him sometimes for my friend, but I might be leasing him and doing dressage and a bit of jumping.
He's trained to do Novice, I think he's competing in prelim though.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

I think he is STUNNING!! And definitely alot better than many of the warmbloods out there!!! 

Shoulder is a bit upright but not bad enough to hinder him much.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

well he wouldn't be competing Prelim if he has only been trained to Novice...unless the system is different in Australia. He is gorgeous though!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

What I see is that he is built downhill, his shoulder is OK, but a little upright. I don't like the angles in his hind end either. His throatlach is also thick.
He looks like a well tempered horse and is otherwise well conformed. I can't see him being very competitive past first level, but he looks like a good horse to learn on.

Good luck!


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks for the critique so far. I'll try and get some real confirmation shots and working shots we're I'm not sitting down taking the pictures  LOL.
EventerDrew-I'm sure dressage is different over here. I'm sure prelim comes before novice here? I don't know, I just call the test for my friend when she competes.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

holy moly he looks huge!! how tall is he?? he looks super cute.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

He's big, but I've seen bigger. He's 16.2 and 3 quarters. So nearly 16.3 hands high. He's a big gentle giant.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Bump, uploading more pictures tonight


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Bump, will upload more pictures when I get home but Im at school atm


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I love him...He is decently conformed pretty much all the way around. He is a tad hip high, and his shoulder ties in a little low at the base of the neck, but he has a nice expression, clean legs, and low set hocks. 

You're lucky you live so far away...cause he is definitely on my 'must have' list!!! Ahaha


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Hehe come to Australia, Mom2Pride, there's plenty like him going cheap.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

He is beautiful, there are a few faults, but nothing too major... He is beautiful! did i mention that?


----------

